# Tweaks And Tips For Jt's Ics



## sheradrax

So I know there is a general discussion thread but I would like this to be a Q&A for people who want help or want to help. This is also to help some of the clutter get off jt's dev thread.

I am currently working with pimp my CPU to help my battery life. So far the stock kernel has handled undervolting pretty well. One issue I found was using the screen off setting. It gave me trouble with not waking back up and resulting in a battery pull. If any one has found good settings I would appreciate tips. These are my first settings.









I have not yet tried any kernels and any time I ask on the thread I never get an answer. I'm going to look for kernels that are based on the same build as this. I think it is a GB kernel but I'm honestly not sure. I will then test out the V6 supercharger script located here.

For people who are not on Verizon, like myself, and want 3g. This worked better then on cm7 by far. Also for the people who want to try, here is a fixes for slow 3g speeds. Let me know if anyone has results. Give this thread love and maybe you will get some back.


----------



## sheradrax

I tried to make links. Sorry. :/


----------



## bawb3

I like the idea for this thread, the others are already cluttered.

I found that enabling all three location services in the settings helped reduce fc's in GPS dependant apps like Google + and maps.

I'm pretty sure there aren't any 4.0.1 kernels that will work with our phone yet. due to hardware specific drivers needed such as USB mass storage and gpu acceleration. However I don't know if those are kernel based or not.
As of now it seems to run fine on the gb kernel.


----------



## miami slim

Some guys on another forum (not xda) have claimed they had success with the leankernel for GB

*EDIT* they were talking about another rom in the ICS forum without specifying it.


----------



## devlp1213

Developer Options > force gpu rendering. I felt like a few things smoothed out but could just be wishful thinking lol. Also just turning off google+ sync in accounts stops fcs

Edit: also setCPU works well too if anyone bought it back in the day before voltage control and needs a reason to use it like me lol

Editlol sry) forgot to mention set cpu settings for those interested

1200 -50
1000 -50
800 -50
400 -50
200 -25
Conserative scaling


----------



## scarmon25

Also setcpu is available for free on xda for members. Just go into android development -apps and games and search it. Shouldn't be too hard to find. Same goes for Pimp my CPU.

Just another post from a CM7 junkie.


----------



## sheradrax

So I have yet to find that kernel. If some one could help I would appreciate it so I can get back to testing.


----------



## Wyman881

Is anyone running it on the mez?


----------



## Brosophocles

Ran perfectly on my mez.


----------



## Wyman881

Hmm. Might have to try it out then.


----------



## Chewy1576

Swype beta works fine with ICS. Just remember to turn off all of the Android Keyboard text correction and dictionary options. Even if you have Swype set as the default entry method, the correction still comes up.


----------



## Curley

You do not have to pull your battery. Just hold up on the volume and the power button until you see the Samsung logo.

This may save you a lot of time and could save your sd card.


----------



## droidstyle

glitch is working on kernel support for ics 4.0


----------



## hesh.monster

Nevermind


----------



## hesh.monster

miami slim said:


> Some guys on another forum (not xda) have claimed they had success with the leankernel for GB


I call BS. Leankernel is for TW, this is MTD based.

Keep on trollin...


----------



## droidstyle

^agreed!


----------



## sheradrax

Ya... Sadly I'll have to wait for Glitch to get their kernel running.


----------



## remicks

sheradrax said:


> Ya... Sadly I'll have to wait for Glitch to get their kernel running.


Me too, my phone doesn't like jt's kernels for some reason


----------



## sheradrax

Where can I find his kernel? Or are just taking about the one he had on his rom?


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

There seems to be some confusion about all of this. And the dude trolling isn't helping. Let me help.

As of right now there are absolutely NO CUSTOM KERNELS that will work for jt's ICS 4.0.1.

I'm sure that many people, including myself, are working on kernels and all the other billion various tweaks that ICS has in store. We all need to remember that this is a completely new OS and in the same way we had to wait for Froyo and Gingerbread development to pick up some speed, we must also wait on ICS as well.

Imoseyons Lean Kernel will NOT work with ICS nor will any Touchwiz kernel. This rom is AOSP/MTD and anything touchwiz is BML. On that note as well, Glitch v13 wont work with this either because it is formatted for 2.3 not 4.0.


----------



## sheradrax

MR H3LLMAN said:


> There seems to be some confusion about all of this. And the dude trolling isn't helping. Let me help.
> 
> As of right now there are absolutely NO CUSTOM KERNELS that will work for jt's ICS 4.0.1.
> 
> I'm sure that many people, including myself, are working on kernels and all the other billion various tweaks that ICS has in store. We all need to remember that this is a completely new OS and in the same way we had to wait for Froyo and Gingerbread development to pick up some speed, we must also wait on ICS as well.
> 
> Imoseyons Lean Kernel will NOT work with ICS nor will any Touchwiz kernel. This rom is AOSP/MTD and anything touchwiz is BML. On that note as well, Glitch v13 wont work with this either because it is formatted for 2.3 not 4.0.


Thank you. That is the answer I have been looking for.


----------



## zeruth

For those getting slow 3g speeds, update your modem to EC09, it tripled my 3g speeds in ICS


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

zeruth said:


> For those getting slow 3g speeds, update your modem to EC09, it tripled my 3g speeds in ICS


I have heard of people having great luck with the EH03 and ED05 modems as well. Seems, as usual, to be very different between devices and areas, but EC09 seems to be the winner for me too.


----------



## livinsac

Has anyone been successful in compiling ICS apk's?

I want to modify the email.apk to bypass security policy of exchange (I prefer to use cerberus and remotely administer security myself); I managed to successfully decode the email apk and modify the securitypolicy.smali, but it is failing when i try to rebuild.


----------



## phince1

Looks like titbu just updated to support ics.


----------



## nobnoobody

I think it's funny you all have an ICS tips and tricks post and don't have half the tips from the other thread rolled in. Aka, this is, I'm too lazy to read the other posts, thread.

Google+ is easily fixed. Clear data, remove the APK from system, reboot, install from Market. No more FCs.


----------



## sheradrax

nobnoobody said:


> I think it's funny you all have an ICS tips and tricks post and don't have half the tips from the other thread rolled in. Aka, this is, I'm too lazy to read the other posts, thread.


I actually read jt's thread with every post. I started this to get people off of how thread with non development related posts. I was hoping people would notice this and start asking questions and get help as jt doesn't do much more than development posts. I just wish more than us handful got it.


----------



## dablitzkrieg

My phone recognizes my network, but does not connect via wifi. Anyone else having this issue? Yes I did read all of the posts and have not seen a fix. Thanks guys


----------



## sheradrax

dablitzkrieg said:


> My phone recognizes my network, but does not connect via wifi. Anyone else having this issue? Yes I did read all of the posts and have not seen a fix. Thanks guys


try long pressing your connection and saving the password then connect.


----------



## nobnoobody

dablitzkrieg said:


> My phone recognizes my network, but does not connect via wifi. Anyone else having this issue? Yes I did read all of the posts and have not seen a fix. Thanks guys


It was strange. I typed in an ESSID (manual connection) and then the scanned networks (that weren't showing up) showed up immediately. I still had to retype the ESSID and futs with it a bit longer. Anyway, I've read others posted that manual entry "unstuck" the scan, so give that a shot.


----------



## VegasRomeo

Having gallery Issues??


----------



## snell

im running it on my mez but i cant get gps or wifi to work. im using eh03. everything else works great


----------



## Cloudstrife7

I flashed this and it works for everything but market and calendar. http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/15092-[Inverted]Totally-Inverted-Gapps-(Updated-1-29-Now-Email-and-Calendar-Inverted)

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------

